# Восстановление в клинической больнице №10



## НБВ (14 Май 2009)

Уважаемые форумчане. 
Несколько месяцев назад моей знакомой была проведена операция по удалению гыжи L4-L5 в Боткинской больнице. 
Сейчас вроде она ходит и ситуация более-менее нормализовалась, правда, по ночам иногда все-же мучают тянущие боли в области нижнего отдела позвоночника. 
Лечащий врач в поликлинике рекомендовал пройти лечение в Центре медицинской реабилитации на базе 10 ГБ. в Некрасовке, а она сомневается, что там могут помочь. 
Кто -что слышал про этот центр, чем там лечат, уровень обслуживания, врачей и т.п.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (13 Июн 2013)

Если кто то проходил курс восстановительной реабилитации после обострения межпозвоночной грыжи в данном мед.учреждении в п. Некрасовка или что то  о нем знает, ответьте пожалуйста?
Участковый невролог направляет в эту больницу. У меня грыжа L5-S1 10мм, на основании 20мм.
Стоит ли соглашаться? После обострения (в стационаре лечилась в течении 17 дней) прошло 20 дней, болей практически нет. Врач говорит, мол уже много времени на больничном.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2013)

Хорошее место. Все понравится и поможет


----------

